# RASS, ERDM, PSD4! Oh My!



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

they're here! 


i think i can fit some Boli PC's and Party Shorts up front!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Good job..... excellent selection.

Enjoy!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Talk about being jealous. Great selection. Enjoy!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

very nice selection.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice choices! Guess we know what you'll be smoking this weekend!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> they're here!
> 
> i think i can fit some Boli PC's and Party Shorts up front!


Wow!
Did you choose the humidor to fit the smokes, or the smokes to fit the humidor?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Erik I got extra 65/70 storage if you need a place for them to rest. Small weekly fee/shortage may be involved.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

What a way to break in a humidor. Congrats, nice selection.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Erik I got extra 65/70 storage if you need a place for them to rest. Small weekly fee/shortage may be involved.


Humidity can't escape, but the occaisonal cigar might...


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

A thing of beauty. They just look so darn comfortable in there. Great photo of a great selection.

Cheers!

_____
rm


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks a lot guys. theyre 5 deep and 5 across, they fit great just that my second tray is overtaken by the 1# bag of beads! im currently looking to split a box of 25 Boli PC's and Party Shorts to fill the gap. 12 of each stick. BBF is the next box up!!!

and do they smell like poo-poo or what? i love the smell though


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

That is sweet looking!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice selection you got there. Enjoy smoking those.

Congrats


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice Humi!!

At the rate that you are going, it won't be long before that things filled up. 

Next on the list....Boli PCs and Party Shorts. 

Enjoy


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

WTH? you lucky little devil! My order hasn't arrived yet and I ordered before you! Oh well i guess i'll just go to your house to smoke Enjoy!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

isnt that weird dude!!


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Inspirational!


THAT'S what a humidor should look like! (Well, maybe a few more couldn't hurt)


Nice job!


Scott"jealousyisn'tpretty"M


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

VERY impressive!

Seriously... we really need a drooling emoticon


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks guys!


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a RASS sitting in the humidor since October, not sure if it is legit though. Plan on smoking it during a nice 75 degree day, it's not like I could tell if it real anyways.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Sweet Miami, looking real good, now step away from the humidor and let them rest like I do,................................ok, smoke one know and enjoy :w


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Thats just Beautiful Man...I mean Really Beautiful!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

What a glorious picture!! Enjoy em!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thatsa Nice!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ahhhhhhh oooooooooo ahhhhhhhhh ooooooooo ahhhhh ohhhhh. :s 






 :ms NCRM


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, .... damn I'm drewling on the keyboard... :r


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

PSD4's are one SICK smoke! i LOVE them!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> PSD4's are one SICK smoke! i LOVE them!


You are so right about that. Tried my first one yesterday and now I need to get some more.....time to go online!!!!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

yes theyre amazing. after smoking mostly 40-42 RG cubans this was my first 48-52 RG cuban and it was amazing! i love it! definately glad i went with the RASS and PSD4. the verdict on the ERDM is still out. i traded 12 of them for some Partagas Shorts which i love also. next box up is Boli BBF!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> yes theyre amazing. after smoking mostly 40-42 RG cubans this was my first 48-52 RG cuban and it was amazing! i love it! definately glad i went with the RASS and PSD4. the verdict on the ERDM is still out. i traded 12 of them for some Partagas Shorts which i love also. next box up is Boli BBF!


BBF, so good even it's young and just getting better and better through the years. Good choice Eric.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man thats a beautiful sight.... WTG Erick, awesome selection, man I can almost smellem...


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Man, talk about an impressive layout. They look all so tidy in their, almost wouldn't want to touch em they way they look... yeah right, as if they are gonna get left alone  . Enjoy Erick, you've chosen well.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Looking good Erick! Those are some tasty treats!! Good choices!


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Looking great Erick! Those are some tasty sticks!! I'm sitting at work and will have to put a bib on to keep the drool off my shirt. Only 7 hours until I can fire up a ERDM. :w 

:u


----------



## Steeltown (Jan 18, 2005)

Lookin good man - enjoy them!


----------

